# aug breakfast throwdown



## miamirick (Sep 9, 2010)

heres what i came up with

i fugured most would make a fat brisket and show off the whole thing or they would make dinners so i felt going for breakfast would set mine apart   but only two entered so

made the hash out of potatoes, onions, jalapenos and some leftover brisket from last weeks 23 pounder

the sandwich was three slices put under the broiler, a fried egg and a little sauce

added a few slices of bacon,  why?  why not!

got a hangover?,  this will clear it right up, or make you want to take a nap




































































that was breakfast

thanks for the votes

gotta go get some yoshidas


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thats a great dish. Great Job


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 9, 2010)

Contest or not that is fantastic and on my list of copy Rick to do's - you rock man


----------



## rdknb (Sep 9, 2010)

I so need to make that too looks so good


----------



## meateater (Sep 9, 2010)

Rick, thinking out of the box, making a brisket breakfast that rocks. You have talent my friend!


----------



## chefrob (Sep 10, 2010)

like i said before........i love a good breakfast and points (if i had them) for the sunny side up done well!


----------

